# Favorite Sabot Slug



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

So I just picked up a 20ga H&R Ultra Slug Hunter, and I'll shortly be sighting it in and figuring out what slugs it likes.

Not wanting to try every slug known to man, I'm posting a poll and will probably go with the top few vote getters initially.

The poll lists slugs shot with (and not with) an Ultra Slug Hunter - I'm going to weight the results a bit towards the Ultra Slug Hunter, because it's what I have.

If you choose "other", please make a post and note what you shoot.

Thanks for your input everyone.

-- 
lp


----------



## mossberg835 (Jul 30, 2009)

pescadero said:


> So I just picked up a 20ga H&R Ultra Slug Hunter, and I'll shortly be sighting it in and figuring out what slugs it likes.
> 
> Not wanting to try every slug known to man, I'm posting a poll and will probably go with the top few vote getters initially.
> 
> ...


 Smooth or rifled barrel?


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

But narrowing the initial choices down is a good idea. Think about what you are trying to accomplish, meaning where are you hunting, how long a shot, how thick is the cover (recovery) etc. Then make your choices. My Winny 1300 dedicated slug gun shoots most slugs okay but the Lightfields in the white box (12ga) shoot clover leafs so that is what I use. With a 20ga you could step up to the stronger loads if available and still not get pounded by recoil....


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

mossberg835 said:


> Smooth or rifled barrel?


The Ultra Slug Hunter is a single shot, rifled bull barrel slug gun.

-- 
lp


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

454casull said:


> But narrowing the initial choices down is a good idea. Think about what you are trying to accomplish, meaning where are you hunting, how long a shot, how thick is the cover (recovery) etc. Then make your choices. My Winny 1300 dedicated slug gun shoots most slugs okay but the Lightfields in the white box (12ga) shoot clover leafs so that is what I use. With a 20ga you could step up to the stronger loads if available and still not get pounded by recoil....


It's a slug gun, so I will pretty much limit my shots to 100-125 yards and under. It'll be used in both open farm field situations and thick woodsy areas.

-- 
lp


----------



## mossberg835 (Jul 30, 2009)

pescadero said:


> It's a slug gun, so I will pretty much limit my shots to 100-125 yards and under. It'll be used in both open farm field situations and thick woodsy areas.
> 
> --
> lp


 Rem copper solid for the woods, hornady for those open long shots.


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

When I bought my Hastings rifled slug barrel for my 870, it came with literature warning not to run pre-1999 Remington copper solid ammunition through it. (The warning is still on the Hastings website (www.hastingsbarrels.com/safety.html)

I have switched to the Remington Premier AccuTip & I'm satisfied with its accuracy.

It's a pricey though at over $2.50 a round.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

syonker said:


> When I bought my Hastings rifled slug barrel for my 870, it came with literature warning not to run pre-1999 Remington copper solid ammunition through it. (The warning is still on the Hastings website (www.hastingsbarrels.com/safety.html)
> 
> I have switched to the Remington Premier AccuTip & I'm satisfied with its accuracy.
> 
> It's a pricey though at over $2.50 a round.


Actually it's toward the LOW end cost wise...

...at $2.50 a round.

Almost every other slug on that list is as expensive, or more expensive.

-- 
lp


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I don't have one, but I have seen good results with the Hornady SST load at the range. Unfortunately, every gun is different...even within the same manufacturer and model. What works for one, may not work for another. As 454 mentioned, in the end, the gun will dictate which load is your preffered load. However, most should shoot decent enough but you will likely find that a few are really good and a few are really bad. Hard to weed these out on an internet forum. Input is always good and I would do exactly what your doing, try to limit my testing to a handfull. Unfortunately, premium sabot slugs cost a lot......my main reason for sticking with my Encore .50 during while hunting the shotgun zone.

I have seen good things in two of my previous guns from the Remington Buckhammer but not sure if they offer this in the 20 yet. You'll likely find that many H&R's seem to do well with assorted Lightfield loads as well, those would be a good place to start imo. 

Congrats on the new gun! Let us know what you find in your range time. I've been thinking about one of those in 20 myself.


----------



## BowtechGuy (Jan 5, 2007)

I have the 12 gauge Ultra Slugger, and I found that Winchester Platinum Tips work best for me. Took 3 does with it last year, 123 yards, 141 yards, and 15 yards. The shots at 15 and 123 yards dropped them in their tracks and the one at 141 yards went about 30 yards. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Too many of use are trying to make these rifles. Sounds like you are looking for a flatter shooting round with very good accuracy, for the thick timbered areas. Stay as heavy as you can and let the gun tell you what it likes.


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

Swamp Monster said:


> I have seen good things in two of my previous guns from the Remington Buckhammer but not sure if they offer this in the 20 yet.


Yes, you can buy Buckhammer slugs for a 20 ga. 

I have this same gun in a 12 ga. and I shoot 2-3/4" Buckhammers through it. Since I only use this gun for bear hunting, I have not shot it over 50 yds. but can put one round through another at this range. These slugs also do a number on a bear.

What sort of baffles me though is that last year I was paying almost $15 for a box of these slugs but at a recent trip to Cabela's I seen they were only $6.99.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Swamp Monster said:


> I don't have one, but I have seen good results with the Hornady SST load at the range. Unfortunately, every gun is different...even within the same manufacturer and model. What works for one, may not work for another. As 454 mentioned, in the end, the gun will dictate which load is your preffered load. However, most should shoot decent enough but you will likely find that a few are really good and a few are really bad. Hard to weed these out on an internet forum. Input is always good and I would do exactly what your doing, try to limit my testing to a handfull. Unfortunately, premium sabot slugs cost a lot......my main reason for sticking with my Encore .50 during while hunting the shotgun zone.


Yep... I'm just trying to intelligently narrow the field a bit, because of cost. I'd love to run through three or four boxes of everything out there - but I don't think my wife would like the third mortgage it would take.



Swamp Monster said:


> I have seen good things in two of my previous guns from the Remington Buckhammer but not sure if they offer this in the 20 yet. You'll likely find that many H&R's seem to do well with assorted Lightfield loads as well, those would be a good place to start imo.


The Buckhammer does exist for the 20, and if it shoots well that would be greqat because it's about half the price of most of the slugs on the list... 

I gave a vote for the Lightfields myself, because they shot nicely in my last gun (Mossberg 695).



Swamp Monster said:


> Congrats on the new gun! Let us know what you find in your range time. I've been thinking about one of those in 20 myself.


Yeah, I'm excited... can't wait for it to get in and get some rounds through it.

-- 
lp


----------



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

Mine really likes the Winchester Supreme Platinum Tip sabots. Basically, it's their scary .454 Casull bullet saboted in a 20 gauge shell....fast, accurate, and deadly. You can read more about it here:http://www.chuckhawks.com/win_platinum_tips.htm

Good Luck!

Scott B.


----------



## G-Vac (Sep 20, 2004)

Don't be afraid of using plain old foster slugs or the Brenneke KO slugs. The county I hunt in NY was shotgun only until five years ago. I started out with a smoothbore, but switched to a rifled bore the first year the ATF allowed them to be manufactured. All the gun writers recommended the BRI sabot slugs at time, the only sabot on the market back then. I used those exclusively for a couple years, hated the cost but felt the results had to be worth it. Found out they're weren't! Good old fasioned Winchester Foster slugs sold for $1.99 a box back then and the BRI's were $7.99. Either one would shoot cloverleafs at 75 yds. from my Ithaca Deerslayer II. The sabots shot a little flatter but not by enough to justify the price, and the foster slugs just flattened deer while they usually ran some after being hit with the hard cast (at the time) BRI's. I used to take my shotgun out woodchuck hunting when I got bored using my .223 and killed many, many over the years at over 100 yds with it using fosters; in fact my longest was 183 steps. Some people will tell you they'll lead the bore badly. Don't believe it! A little Shooter's Choice Lead Out when you clean the bore and you're good to go. Through the years I tried Remington Copper Solids and Winchester Partition Gold slugs as well, but always returned to cheap and effective fosters. So you might want to try them out and see if you like them. Having said all that - Thank God they let us use rifles now!


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I like my hornady sst.


----------



## ONEIDABOW1 (Aug 14, 2009)

The reason I have chosen Lightfields is at the time they were introduced I was using Winchester BRI's which could do the job. But the Lightfields slugs were heavier, faster and had more frontal area when hitting any target in the 2 3/4" size. I think that ALL the slug brands and types will get-r-done if put in the right place. I have a Ultra Slug Hunter and a Remington 11-87 with a Hastings scope mount barrel. They shoot great out of either one.


----------



## BR549 (Feb 5, 2006)

G-Vac said:


> Don't be afraid of using plain old foster slugs or the Brenneke KO slugs. The county I hunt in NY was shotgun only until five years ago. I started out with a smoothbore, but switched to a rifled bore the first year the ATF allowed them to be manufactured. All the gun writers recommended the BRI sabot slugs at time, the only sabot on the market back then. I used those exclusively for a couple years, hated the cost but felt the results had to be worth it. Found out they're weren't! Good old fasioned Winchester Foster slugs sold for $1.99 a box back then and the BRI's were $7.99. Either one would shoot cloverleafs at 75 yds. from my Ithaca Deerslayer II. The sabots shot a little flatter but not by enough to justify the price, and the foster slugs just flattened deer while they usually ran some after being hit with the hard cast (at the time) BRI's. I used to take my shotgun out woodchuck hunting when I got bored using my .223 and killed many, many over the years at over 100 yds with it using fosters; in fact my longest was 183 steps. Some people will tell you they'll lead the bore badly. Don't believe it! A little Shooter's Choice Lead Out when you clean the bore and you're good to go. Through the years I tried Remington Copper Solids and Winchester Partition Gold slugs as well, but always returned to cheap and effective fosters. So you might want to try them out and see if you like them. Having said all that - Thank God they let us use rifles now!


 I have a Mossberg 500 with fully rifled barrel. It shoots Remington 1 oz 3" mag rifled slugs the best. I quit bothering with the over priced junk.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

My uncle has the same gun as you were describing. He shoot's lightfields and will touch holes at 120 yards. I also shoot the lightfields in my 11-87 with great results, 2 inch group at 100 yards. I would like to try the sst to see how they shoot out of my 11-87, but i feel no need to change after seeing the lightfields groups and the number they do on deer.


----------



## rcdan-o (Nov 13, 2004)

AMMO trade, anyone want to trade? I have 2 boxes of Hornady SST 's that do not shoot well in my 870 with the mossberg barrel. I prefer the winchester partition golds 2 3/4. LMK what you got.


----------

